# Understanding Bus routes and Tickets in Lisbon



## mixme (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello there

I'm really confused about the ticketing system and the bus routes here in Lisbon. Having lived in the UK for most of my life, I'm aghast at the way the bus tickets and buses are coordinated here, I've tried to hard so understand it but I'm confused. I don't know how to get to point A to B, and there are no references or are there?

Can anyone explain what the Ticket A, B and C stand for? or if there's anything like a monthly or weekly travel card? I went to the train station to find out but we all got lost in translation. It can be very daunting as I dont drive. Are there any websites or offices where I can seek this information?


Thanks for ur time


----------



## tomarcity (Jan 25, 2010)

hi

i´m not from lisbon but i can try to explain...

so you have all region covered whith cars...and they have a number.

for example you are uin the bus point in alcantara. at the side you have the indication of numbers of bus stop in that point.

you see the numbers 3, 7 , 9 for example.

you know that bus stop there, and if you request they guive a paper whith that information.

w*w.carris.pt/pt/carreiras-carris/]Carreiras Carris - Percursos e Horários

in thet link you have the numbers whith the conection places and the numbers.

w*w.carris.pt/pt/tarifario-2009]Tarifário 2009

there you have the prices...

the first option you pay on the bus...and you will pay all times you enter in one.
the second is avaiable if you buy a card, and you charge money in there.
the thirth is when you buy 1 ticket and in 24 hours you can travel free whith that.
the last two options are pre pay cards, and you use when you want...the first one is like a credit card...you charge, theuy give you some bonus and you use when you want...and the last one is when you buy an entire month...and all month you have to buy again.

i don´t live in lisbon... so it is the possible explanation...

bye


----------



## mixme (Mar 1, 2009)

tomarcity said:


> hi
> 
> i´m not from lisbon but i can try to explain...
> 
> ...




Thank you very much, I'll be loking into the websites you listed . Muito Obrigado


----------

